# Cockapoopoo



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have posted today in the introductions section here to introduce myself and my new puppy coming in 5 weeks, a black cockapoopoo puppy, Poppy. I am already addicted to this site, reading peoples advice and looking at lovely cockapoos.

Having looked in depth on the internet I am struggling to find any photos or information about cockapoopoos, as all photos seem to be cockapoos.

I would love if anyone has a cockapoopoo (Poppy's mum is a black cockapoo and dad is a miniature poodle) could they direct me to photos of them when they are puppies and a bit older?

I understand they will be very similar to cockapoos but I am interested to see/hear the differences.

Thank you!

Annie and Poppy xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont think i know cockapoopoos, but i know back bred labradoodals(Labradoodal mum poodle dad) i think this is refered to as F2b becuase you arent realy creating a labredoodle or cockapoo anymore as the idea of them is that they are half and half or pure cockapo to cockapoo , the result the result of back breeding is 3/4 poodle so a verry tite curly coat, so the pup as far as i know will me much more poodle than cockapoo but still a cutie pie.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Hi Annie

My puppy is a cockapoopoo. until I did more research I did not realise she wasn't considered a true cockapoo but she is beautiful anyway. I have read other posts here and other sites and I do not think there is a massive difference in the dogs. I know my breeder used a toy poodle dad as her cockapoo was more cocker than poo so she injected more poo!!! I really do not mind as she looks lovely and I am happy that she should be smaller as she will fit better onto my lap


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mrs Stevo said:


> Hi Annie
> 
> My puppy is a cockapoopoo. until I did more research I did not realise she wasn't considered a true cockapoo but she is beautiful anyway. I have read other posts here and other sites and I do not think there is a massive difference in the dogs. I know my breeder used a toy poodle dad as her cockapoo was more cocker than poo so she injected more poo!!! I really do not mind as she looks lovely and I am happy that she should be smaller as she will fit better onto my lap


Ah, that made me sad - to be not considered a true cockapoo makes it sounds like she's not good enough or something! Personally I think one of the best things about cockapoos is that they are all unique because they do not conform to a breed standard. So cockapoopoo or cockacockapoo (?) or whatever, I don't think anyone on here would view them as anything different. And we're all going to be very interested to see their photos as they grow - it's lovely to see the difference that minature/toy poodles and American/English cockers make to the dogs. 

Injecting more poo made me chuckle - hee hee hee!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Any dog that is part cocker and part poo is a cockapoo to me so welcome to I Love My Cockapoo 

Some cockapoos whether F1, F2, F3 onwards can have any degree of cocker and poo mix and you'll see some on here that you might think are cockers and others on here that look like poodles so your baby won't be any different.

I suppose odds are that puppy might be more poo than cocker (which would be great as more likely not to shed much) but you might also get more of a cocker due to 'throw back'. Who knows. I don't think any of us can be sure what we'll get when choosing a cross breed puppy until they mature.

You can either call your puppy a cockapoopoo or an F1b cockerpoo (which is an F1 cockapoo crossed back to a pure breed poodle) or do what I do whenever I'm stopped when out and about and say 'part cocker part poodle' 

You might not be able to find specific cockerpoopoo images but I would say you only need to look at cockerpoo images as within that term you'll see the full range of looks from poodly to cockery and everything in between. If our dogs are anything to go by your dog will be unique just like ours are.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oops reading back my post i thik i sound a little breed snobbie, not good. 

sorry guys didnt mean to offend or upset, i only wanted to let you know about the coat.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> oops reading back my post i thik i sound a little breed snobbie, not good.
> 
> sorry guys didnt mean to offend or upset, i only wanted to let you know about the coat.


Ah, Kendal, you didn't sound breed snobby at all! I love this forum - it's so warm hearted and non-judgemental. Not like any other forum I have EVER been on (and I've been on some scary mums' forums - yikes!)


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Thank you for all your replies! Poppy is 5 weeks old on Wednesday so I will be visiting her again, photos to be posted soon.

If anyone else has a cockapoopoo/F1b Cockapoo then could you please direct me to photos?

Thank you!

Annie


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Liz, Holly does nt look overly curly either does she? they are all going to take different traits from their parents I've read before of cockapoo s breeding back to poodles when they look particularly like a cocker... as long as people tell you what they are breeding then far enough. I feel like I have seen pics before will have a look x


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I really do not mind that she is classed as F1b, she is my baby, my Holly girl and that is all that counts. She is beautiful and I put all my pics on here for all to see. I am a proud mummy already and I don't even have her yet  

Going to see her on 28th though and I cant wait. Any dog which is part cocker and part poodle is a cockapoo to me


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for their varied replies and opinions!
I am still yet to see a picture of an adult f1b cockapoo/cockapoopoo...does anybody have one?!
Liz I feel the same as you, I don't mind what Poppy is really she is absolutely beautiful and we will love her whatever she looks like! I'm getting her on the 28th, the time is going sooo slow! Everything is ready for her and we look slightly crazy with a house filled with dog stuff and no pup! Bet you can't wait to see Holly again.
I think we will be a bit snap happy when she finally arrives!

Annie


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

You are going to have a beautiful puppy whether she is a cockapoo, cockapoopoo or cockapoopoopoo!!! Who cares as if we all wanted pedigrees we wouldn't have gone for a cockapoo in the first place! Sounds like she is going to have a great owner who is going to love her whatever she is! Enjoy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there .. Poppy is very cute ..... cockapoopoo (love that name), F1b cockapoo, whatever... she is cute and you will love her whatever.

As said before cockapoo's have no breed standard.. so whatever goes really...

welcome to this forum and hope you enjoy it ... it is fun


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Annie and Poppy said:


> I am still yet to see a picture of an adult f1b cockapoo/cockapoopoo...does anybody have one?!


It would just look like a cockapoo that more poo than cocka........ maybe......or it might look like a cocker........ or it might look like a poodle


----------

